# Arkansas State Championship



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Who's going to the Asa state shoot this weekend. This will be my first shoot since moving to Arkansas last month. Looking forward to meeting a bunch of people and having a great time. What is the format at this shoot. Anyone know.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm going and shooting k45. I don't know how it will be set up, but at that particular range there is a lot of hilly shots. I think it will be more of circle ranges than the asa style.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Is the 280 rule in effect there.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

YES 280 Rule is in affect at ALL ASA EVENTS


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck at this weekends shoot!


----------



## Kc5 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be there, along with rjfhunter and at least 10 or 12 others from the Texarkana area.


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

The format will b 30 Mckenzie targets. 15 known and 15 unknown for most classes. I have talked to one of the guys setting the range. He said they are going to try to keep the course flat as possible and not put too many uphill/down hill shots. The 280 rule will be enforced. They will have a station set up that everyone will have to shoot through at one point in their round. should be a good weekend.


----------



## medic727 (Oct 18, 2010)

i will b there


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Will Known classes be on different range?


----------



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

Me and a few shooters from my shop will be there.


----------



## 06Bruce (Oct 4, 2010)

I will be working this weekend but was looking forward to it..


----------



## telephone man (Dec 26, 2007)

results?


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Haven't heard any results yet. I shot yesterday, it was really hot and humid but I thought the course was very fair.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

All I know is Ken-Tay Heigle got 2nd in open b. I shot like crap. Anybody have any idea how many shooters? They said there was 827 people at qualifiers and 400 something that qualified.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

I shot with Ken-Tay. He is one heck of a guy and a great shooter. Congrats on the top 3 finish.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Any results yet????


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Found out some results. 

John Robertson won Open (Semipro and Open A combined) at 20 up, Shane Aultman was 2nd at 14 up and Curt Colvin 3rd at 13 up.

Pearl Cox won women's Hunter

Found out I was in the money but still haven't learned where (3rd I think, Hunter class).


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

George Dixon won pro.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> George Dixon won pro.


Nathan Brooks and Chris Hacker didnt make it? 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Anyplace to see the results yet.

DB


----------



## gameday (Jul 7, 2005)

Here ya go.
Place	First Name	Last Name	Class	Score	12's
1	George	Dixon	Pro	295	7
2	Ron	Firestone	Pro	295	6
3	Annette	Pettigrew	Pro	292	3
4	Allen	Sprayberry	Pro	Inc	

1	Marty	Chambers	Men's Known	314	8
2	Dalton	Howell	Men's Known	306	7
3	Cody	Passmore	Men's Known	275	1
4	Bobby	McGee	Men's Known	275	1
5	James	Gilley	Men's Known	254	1
6	Erick	Joslin	Men's Known	INC	
7	Jeremy	Davis	Men's Known	INC	

1	John	Robertson	Men's Open	320	11
2	Shane	Auman	Men's Open	314	11
3	Curt	Colvin	Men's Open	313	11
4	Marty	Surber	Men's Open	312	10
5	Brian	Barley	Men's Open	302	8
6	Dennis	Chumley	Men's Open	298	3
7	Luke	Pettigrew	Men's Open	296	4
8	Jim	George	Men's Open	285	6
9	Derick	Patillo	Men's Open	284	7
10	David	Adams	Men's Open	281	6
11	Thomas	Cigainero	Men's Open	281	3
12	John	Boswell	Men's Open	272	5
13	Randy	Turner	Men's Open	266	6
14	Wendel	Smith	Men's Open	255	3

1	Cody	Cranford	Open B	314	10
2	Ken-Tay	Heigle	Open B	309	10
3	Lane	Murray	Open B	307	10
4	Hunter	Smith	Open B	306	13
5	Lance	Schichtl	Open B	296	6
6	Chris	Flynt	Open B	293	8
7	Don	Clay	Open B	292	5
8	Tommy	Stewart	Open B	292	4
9	Matt	Jacobs	Open B	286	7
10	Tim	Blann	Open B	284	4
11	Tim	Moore	Open B	282	4
12	Jay	Wilson	Open B	278	3
13	Jody	Price	Open B	275	2
14	Preston	Carter	Open B	273	4
15	Gerry	Risenger	Open B	270	5
16	Randy	Yother	Open B	266	5
17	Lester	Weaver	Open B	262	3

1	Dustin	Ballance	Open C	312	8
2	Michael	Murphy	Open C	306	12
3	David	Maness	Open C	306	8
4	Steven	Pounders	Open C	300	5
5	Luke	Horn	Open C	297	12
6	Greg	Jackson	Open C	293	7
7	Ethan	Balentine	Open C	293	4
8	James	Woods	Open C	291	8
9	Carl	Youngblood	Open C	291	7
10	Bo	Burdick	Open C	287	7
11	Richard	Nesbit	Open C	287	2
12	Bubba	Cox	Open C	286	5
13	Kevin	Holter	Open C	284	7
14	Virgil	Mosley	Open C	283	6
15	Rob	Dotson	Open C	278	4
16	Bubba	Hanson	Open C	267	4
17	Jon	Walthall	Open C	225	1
18	Will	Davis	Open C	165	1
19	Kerry	Kilby	Open C	INC	
20	Joel	Smith	Open C	INC	
21	Dennis	Cope	Open C	INC	
22	Dalton	Vaughn	Open C	INC	

1	Larry	Denton	Senior Open	296	6
2	Steve	Griffin	Senior Open	283	4
3	John	Long	Senior Open	281	5
4	Joey	White	Senior Open	280	3
5	Chris	House	Senior Open	277	5
6	Dickie	Howell	Senior Open	275	4
7	Arlon	Seale	Senior Open	269	5
8	Jeff	Eaves	Senior Open	267	3
9	Jerry	Landis	Senior Open	261	2

1	Larry	Wyrick	Super Senior	304	7
2	Curtis	McCullough	Super Senior	271	3
3	David	Steele	Super Senior	250	3

1	Bill	Hartwell	Master Senior	274	4

1	Kevin	Davis	Unlimited	292	5
2	Richard	Eden	Unlimited	285	4
3	Roy	Richards	Unlimited	280	5
4	Zach	Prater	Unlimited	276	4
5	Barry	Connell	Unlimited	271	6
6	Glen	Cook	Unlimited	268	6
7	Matt	Reynolds	Unlimited	261	7
8	Garet	Davis	Unlimited	INC	

1	Jerry	Young	Hunter	307	7
2	Drew	Holt	Hunter	304	5
3	Elden	Manning	Hunter	302	8
4	David	Martin	Hunter	300	4
5	Keith	Wood	Hunter	298	9
6	Sarge	Vasquez	Hunter	298	7
7	Shawn	Ritchie	Hunter	296	6
8	John	Ingram	Hunter	294	6
9	Brad	King	Hunter	291	7
10	Allen	Lynn	Hunter	291	6
11	Cole	Reppond	Hunter	291	6
12	Cameron	Brown	Hunter	290	5
13	Shawn	Lindsey	Hunter	286	5
14	Ryan	Walls	Hunter	285	5
15	Richard	Goen	Hunter	281	2
16	Stephen	Howell	Hunter	280	3
17	Rick	Stone	Hunter	278	5
18	Dustin	Wray	Hunter	278	3
19	Darren	Threlkeld	Hunter	276	4
20	Parker	Krepick	Hunter	276	2
21	Charlie	Daniel	Hunter	265	1
22	Jello	Myers	Hunter	262	1
23	Kevin	Knight	Hunter	261	1
24	Sonny	Phillips	Hunter	259	5
25	Michael	Staten	Hunter	253	3
26	Steve	Evans	Hunter	246	4
27	Travis	White	Hunter	245	3
28	Curtis	Gipson	Hunter	240	1
29	Gary	Cox	Hunter	238	3
30	Brent	Cherry	Hunter	238	2
31	Jeff	Vaughn	Hunter	INC	
32	Mike	Wortham	Hunter	INC	

1	Justin	Kimbrough	Bow Novice	321	16
2	Brandon	Settlemire	Bow Novice	320	10
3	Shane	Cornelius	Bow Novice	316	10
4	Will	Glover	Bow Novice	310	6
5	Tyler	Watkins	Bow Novice	304	11
6	Joe	Fowler	Bow Novice	299	8
7	Tim	Endsley	Bow Novice	298	6
8	Jon	Murray	Bow Novice	297	8
9	Larry	Havens	Bow Novice	296	5
10	Mitch	Stain	Bow Novice	291	5
11	Donnie	Mitchum	Bow Novice	287	6
12	Don	Brown	Bow Novice	287	3
13	Tim	Smith	Bow Novice	286	8
14	Russell	Stokes	Bow Novice	285	4
15	Dustin	Staten	Bow Novice	285	3
16	Brad	Wells	Bow Novice	283	4
17	Shane	Schembra	Bow Novice	281	5
18	Chris	Chalfant	Bow Novice	279	4
19	Brandon	Sharrock	Bow Novice	278	3
20	Artie Tucker	Bow Novice	276	5
21	Thomas	McClard	Bow Novice	276	2
22	Josh	Young	Bow Novice	273	7
23	Cody	Hughes	Bow Novice	273	2
24	Trent	Smith	Bow Novice	272	5
25	Kyle	Williams	Bow Novice	271	6
26	David	Tyler	Bow Novice	265	2
27	JD	Crawford	Bow Novice	INC	

1	Kenny	Cartwright	Traditional	257	3
2	Robert	Wood	Traditional	252	4
3	Wes	Scroggin	Traditional	252	3
4	Dan	Atkins	Traditional	231	3
5	James	Mann	Traditional	213	3
6	Mike	Callison	Traditional	195	1
7	Rob	Lee	Traditional	189	3
8	Tim	Benton	Traditional	182	1
9	Jamie	Blevins	Traditional	170	0

1	Leslie	Turner	Women's Open	292	4
2	Valeria	Newberry	Women's Open	274	5

1	Julie	Chambers	Women's Known 294	3
2	Karen	Powell	Women's Known	283	2
3	Joyce	Long	Women's Known	280	4
4	Shelly	Davis	Women's Known	263	3
5	Tracy	Schichtl	Women's Known	261	4
6	April	Cherry	Women's Known	259	4

1	Pearl	Cox	Women's Hunter	308	7
2	Mary	Threlkeld	Women's Hunter	303	7
3	Lisa	Ingram	Women's Hunter	300	9
4	Cindy	Maness	Women's Hunter	298	7
5	Angie	Cornelius	Women's Hunter	298	4
6	Debbie	Troup	Women's Hunter	296	4
7	Robbin	Phillips	Women's Hunter	294	4
8	Johnnie	Cook	Women's Hunter	291	2
9	Camille	Moore	Women's Hunter	286	2
10	Audrey	Stain	Women's Hunter	277	3
11	Melissa	Whitley	Women's Hunter	277	2
12	Vickie	Eaves	Women's Hunter	276	1
13	Reta	McCullough	Women's Hunter	275	3
14	Pam	Sharrock	Women's Hunter	274	3
15	Carol	Hunt	Women's Hunter	268	2
16	Cordelia	Weaver	Women's Hunter	267	4
17	Tina	Richards	Women's Hunter	266	5
18	Stacy	Mitchum	Women's Hunter	264	3
19	Kira	Harwell	Women's Hunter	261	4
20	Scarlett	Vasquez	Women's Hunter	260	1

1	Dalton	Joslin	Young Adult	287	1
2	Wyatt	Manning	Young Adult	272	1
3	Ethan	Williamson	Young Adult	228	1
4	Chandler	Reppond	Young Adult	208	3
5	Dylan	Joslin	Young Adult	167	4
6	Hunter	Kilby	Young Adult	INC	

1	Drew	Landis	Youth Boys	252	0

1	Reid	Wortham	Youth Pins	302	4
2	Ethan	Russell	Youth Pins	273	3
3	Ashton	Hanna	Youth Pins	272	5
4	Colton	Dotson	Youth Pins	253	2

1	Ryan	Boswell	Sr. Eagle	290	6
2	Jacob	Tucker	Sr. Eagle	287	7
3	Cullen	Schoen	Sr. Eagle	279	3
4	Kory	England	Sr. Eagle	263	4
5	Drew	McCubbin	Sr. Eagle	247	1
6	Zac	Clay	Sr. Eagle	200	2
7	Tyler	Blevins	Sr. Eagle	191	0

1	Silas	Styles	Eagle	300	8
2	Isiach	Climer	Eagle	285	3
3	Dylan	Banks	Eagle	272	3
4	Kristopher	Schembra	Eagle	218	1

1	John Tyler	Colvin	Jr. Eagle	367	3
2	Ridge	Scroggin	Jr. Eagle	293	3
3	Kyle	Thurber	Jr. Eagle	264	1
4	Dilan	Threlkeld	Jr. Eagle	254	3

207 Total State Shooters 
6 Fun Shooters


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

gameday said:


> Here ya go.
> Place	First Name	Last Name	Class	Score	12's
> 1	George	Dixon	Pro	295	7
> 2	Ron	Firestone	Pro	295	6
> ...


I got 3rd in k45? That's not my score up there though. I shot 290 with 10. And I didn't shoot through chrony after the shoot. I forgot and left as soon as I came off course. Did they make everybody do it? I wonder if I still get a plaque or money?


----------



## gameday (Jul 7, 2005)

Dennis Chumley, the Arkansas ASA State Director, said that everyone had to shoot through the chrony for their scores to count. You probably got disqualified.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

gameday said:


> Dennis Chumley, the Arkansas ASA State Director, said that everyone had to shoot through the chrony for their scores to count. You probably got disqualified.


Yes I heard him unfortunately. I shot through it before the round but not after. I thought we still got a plaque but no money though. I never would've dreamed that 10 down would get 3rd place in k45 or I would've stuck around. It was so hot I just got out of there and started the long drive home. Lesson learned.


----------



## gameday (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm surprised that I remembered to shoot through it. It was the only time this year I've had to shoot through one. Tough lesson to learn though.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang! Fourth in Hunter. Was 8 up with 8 targets left and choked! ukey:

Great shoot! Look forward to next year.


----------



## Cookiearcher (Apr 19, 2010)

I would like to hear from the people who shot. What did you think of the course, and shoot as a whole? Doesn't matter wheather positive or negative. I would like know how central Arkansas bowhunters did as a host.


----------



## Bowdigger (Jun 23, 2008)

Cookie that was a great range. Almost perfect for a state championship. I know it was out of your hands just wish it could have went faster. It was after 10:00 before I got home. Wene it take's over 5 hours to shoot that is to much. I hope that they have this shoot with your club next year. There is no better place in the state for a state championship shoot.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

I thought the range was great. Very well set. It was a nice mix off distances and no small targets at 44 yards and things like that. I drove 3 hours to get there and would do it again for the same course. This was my first state shoot outside of Indiana and I have to say that this was put together so well compared to what I have shot in the past.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Bowdigger said:


> Cookie that was a great range. Almost perfect for a state championship. I know it was out of your hands just wish it could have went faster. It was after 10:00 before I got home. Wene it take's over 5 hours to shoot that is to much. I hope that they have this shoot with your club next year. There is no better place in the state for a state championship shoot.


I agree. Venue is central and can't get any better. I wasn't there Sunday but 20 targets would probably be better in late July. Shoot was top notch though.


----------



## LadyCamo (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone have the scores for OKLAHOMA STATE TOURNAMENT?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LadyCamo said:


> Does anyone have the scores for OKLAHOMA STATE TOURNAMENT?


Scores can be found here. We post are info in the regional shoots section where the tournament is listed.


http://www.trosperarchery.com/index.php?page=modules/pages/index&id=15


----------



## Cookiearcher (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the postive comments. I was trying to get ideas for regular club shoots on how to set the range to help get numbers up. All club shoots are 20 targets with one bonus target. So I didn't like the idea of setting nine more either. I will try to set club shoots comprable to that range as long as everybody was happy with it. The main good thing that come out of this is central is now a all mckenzie club.


----------



## Wrench22 (Dec 9, 2010)

that bowshoot in LA,west monroe was alsome i got 9th in the country


----------



## Wrench22 (Dec 9, 2010)

i got a hoyt ruckuss and its a good hunting bow and i killed a MONSTER ELK!!! 


ps. i did a good gob at the last bowshoot


----------

